# positive effects of meditation



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=000788 There is no agenda in my posting this. It's not anti-hypnosis or anti-Mike's tapes. it might even have a little propaganda value in the campaign against all the money psychologists and hypnotherapists make.it is probably worthwhile looking at though as Davidson's lab has been doing a lot of research on the neuropsychology of meditation and hypnosis.Bada


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Before we tried the hypno, I did meditate with my son for his anxiety relating to IBS. It did help somewhat.I would be interested to know what the difference is between meditation and self-hypnosis.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

In my thinking, meditation is going to one's safe spot - beach, forest etc and relaxing (or quietening) the mind. Whereas self-hypnosis, while still going to one's safe place, you are moving aside the conscious mind and talking directly with the subconscious.So in part, one is relaxation of the mind and the other is constructive dialogue with a specific part of the mind (subconscious).


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

One really interesting question would be what areas of the brain and the nerves in the gut hypnosis and meditation affect. I suspect the latest on this question might be mentioned in the article but I don't have an easy way of getting to the library at the moment.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

From my understanding, the vagus nerve is the connection between the parasympathetic system and the sympathetic system or the connection between consciousness and subconsciousness. The vagus nerve starts in the brain and ends into the stomach. There's quite a few web sites giving more information.I personally believe its the "feeling in the pit of our stomach" when we have a bad feeling or are intuitive about something. Again, its the connection between the two minds.Interesting enough, there's current thinking that by stimulating the vagus nerve and the limbic system, it affects mood, motivation, sleep, appetite, alertness and other factors commonly altered by depression.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Chris... I am more than just a little interested in anything you come with where the vagus nerve is concerned. I experience vaso vagal episodes on a regular basis and I also suffer from parasympathetic nervous system malfunction, plus as everyone here knows, my limbic system has a short-circuit in it. It would be great to find out how all of it works together to make my life miserable so that I could set about fixing it.There are things that help, but the bottom line is that those problems are all still there and challenging me every waking moment, and sometimes even during sleeping moments.I recently came across some documentation which stated that orgasms are "seizures of the limbic system" and they regenerate us. My body is smarter than I give it credit for.....


----------

